# Johnny Lee + wii remote = Woah



## JoS182 (Abr 12, 2008)

Un vídeo vale mas que mil palabras: 

http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/245


Y acá esta su pagina con todos sus proyectos muy interesantes, la pagina esta muy organizada y el ingles se entiende muy bien. 

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/


Estaría bueno que alguno que tenga una wii pueda probarlo y comentar en el foro como le fue.


PD: El Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the Wii Remote es algo que me fasino y que creo que puede cambiar muchas cosas.


----------



## caeg (Abr 19, 2008)

Yo me apunto para jugar con mi wii voy a ver si logro hacer algo pero primero me voy a conseguir un bluetooth para ver que consigo hacer con la compu y el wii  
Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 19, 2008)

Jhony Chung Lee es Dios, llevo bastante tiempo siguiendole, sus movidas funcionan de verdad. La verdad que ya he podido conectar el wiimote al PC y es sencillamente la ostia, un aparatito tan simple y tan util y provechoso, los he visto incluso usandose para controlar aibos, cortinas, telescopios..., llevan la ingenieria de un  telefono movil y toda para ti! yo ahora estoy mirando la forma de conectarlos directamente a hadware.


----------



## JoS182 (Abr 19, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Jhony Chung Lee es Dios, llevo bastante tiempo siguiendole, sus movidas funcionan de verdad. La verdad que ya he podido conectar el wiimote al PC y es sencillamente la ostia, un aparatito tan simple y tan util y provechoso, los he visto incluso usandose para controlar aibos, cortinas, telescopios..., llevan la ingenieria de un  telefono movil y toda para ti! yo ahora estoy mirando la forma de conectarlos directamente a hadware.




Q bueno =), el que haga algo con la wii que lo comente en el foro. Me resulta muy interezante ver que se puede llegar a hacer con esa cosa


----------



## Guest (Abr 20, 2008)

Yo me hize numerosos scripts para controlar el ordenador entero desde el wiimote, desde el raton a programas, volumen, slideshow. Solo necesitas Blusolei y Glovepie, con el ordenador puedes incluso mejorar las cualidades del wiimote, puedes reconocer hasta 4 puntos para el puntero, y la aceleracion te la da en milesimas (de metros por segundo se supone), el acelerometro es tan preciso que detecta movimientos de mas de mas de 150Km/h, mas rapido de lo que puedes mover la mano, incluso vi a un tio que se hizo un medidor de velocidad y de fuerzas laterales para el coche con un wiimote y un portatil. Tambien puedes detectar giros, esto para un simulador de vuelo... configuras el wiimote como jostic, un pequeño script... y a fliparlo como si fuera la autentica palanca de un avion, con boton de disparo y todo .

Yo recomiedo que os metais en esto, salen muchas cosas interesantes.


----------

